# Sitting at a 45 degree angle really helps



## Lowell (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm new to this forum, but I can really relate to a lot of the folks posting here. I developed an anxiety disorder about 11 years ago after having experienced my first panic attack (the whole end up in the ER because you believe you're dying routine). Well anyway, I noticed that the chest pressure would come and go frequently, and I was having regular indigestion and the nausea (food or no food), that need to vomit, but you don't thing. I've been to several doctors that all tell me that I'm overly concerned about the state of my health.


----------

